# Live- Streaming- Server



## stso (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin auf dem Gebiet Netzwerk/Internet eher schwach. Daher habe ich mir gedacht das ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen könnt. Ich soll einen Live Stream für zwei Webcams einrichten dem dann 100 - 1000 Leute zuschauen könnten. Das Problem ist das nur sehr wenig bzw. keine finanziellen Mittel zur Verfügung stehen.
Der Plan ist einen Live- Video- Streaming- Server aufzubauen/ zu improvisieren ;-). 

Wie oben erwähnt sollen zunächst erst mal zwei (statische) Webcams das Material liefern. Das könnten evtl. später mehr werden aber jetzt sind es erst einmal nur diese beiden. Leider weiß ich noch nicht, welchen Models diese beiden sind. Ich weiß nur das diese über eine Auflösung von 480x320 verfügen. 

Der Server an sich wird wohl aus vorhandener Hardware zusammen gestellt. Jedoch weiß ich hier auch noch nicht welche Hardware mir genau zur Verfügung stehen wird. Aber es wird wohl nicht die aller modernste Technik sein. Wir hatten an ein Linux (evtl. ein Debian oder ein Ubuntu) als Betriebssystem gedacht. Die Aufgabe des Streamings wollte wir mit VLC realisieren.

Zur Verfügung steht uns wohl eine DSL 16000er Leitung mit entsprechenden Upload (1024 Mbit). 

Einsatzbereit muss das ganze im August sein. Für ca. 1-2h und es ist evtl. mit bis zu 1000 Zuschauern zu rechnen. Es könnten aber auch nur 100 sein.

Welche Server- Hardware benötigt man für diesen Zweck? Reicht da evtl. ein normaler PC? Könnt ihr mir da Eckdaten nennen. Prozessorleistung, Größe des Arbeitsspeichers usw...

Welche Bandbreite benötigt man für diesen Zweck - reicht da unsere 16000er Leitung? Wie errechnet sich der Verbrauch?

Welches Linux würdet ihr empfehlen? Welches ist das Anwenderfreundlichste?

Ist VLC für diesen Zweck geeignet? Können mit einem VLC 2 Streams für je eine  Webcams realisiert werden? Gibt es vielleicht ein Programm welches besser geeignet wäre?

Gibt es vielleicht ein Tutorial an dem wir uns orientieren könnten?


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo!


stso hat gesagt.:


> Zur Verfügung steht uns wohl eine DSL 16000er Leitung mit entsprechenden Upload (1024 Mbit).


1024 *K*bit/s.
Wie sich der Bandbreitenverbrauch berechnet?
Gesamte Bandbreite/s geteilt durch Nutzer = Dateigrösse/s.
Bei 100 Leuten kommst Du also auf eine Dateigrösse von 10,24 Kbit.
Selbst bei nur 1 Frame/s müsste der Stream schon gewaltig komprimiert werden (ein JPEG müsste so stark komprimiert werden dass Text nurnoch lesbar ist wenn dieser gross genug ist, und selbst dann ist er nur undeutlich).
Von "flüssig" kann man dann aber noch nicht reden.
Ich bezweifel dass dann noch viel zu erkennen ist (vgl. JPEG).
Ein externer Server mit entsprechender Bandbreite, welcher als "Verteiler" fungiert, wäre hier wohl anzuraten.
Es sei denn ihr wollt dass das System zusammenbricht. 

Debian ist alles andere als anfängerfreundlich, fängt schon bei der Installation an.
Ubuntu ist da schon wesentlich einfacher.

Da ihr eh einen externen Server braucht, langt als interner Server auch ein normaler PC.
Dieser muss ja nur die beiden Webcams capturen und an den externen Server zum verteilen weiter reichen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Christopher Perrin (15. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß nicht ob es dir hilft aber auf http://www.ustream.tv kannst du kostenlos Videos Streamen


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Juni 2009)

Um nochmal auf die Webcams zurück zu kommen.....
Wenn die Auflösung schon bekannt ist, dann dürften die Webcams wohl schon angeschaft worden sein.
Dir sollte klar sein das Linux sich nicht mit jeder Webcam ohne weiteres verträgt.

Für meine Uralte NoName Webcam musste ich sogar den Kernel patchen und neu kompilieren.
Dann lief sie zwar, hat aber nur eine Art "Geisterbild" erzeugt.

Am besten nimmst Du eine Linux Live-CD, denn diese ist auf deutlich höhere Hardwareunterstützung ausgelegt als eine "normale" Distribition.
Um Software nachinstallieren zu können ohne das diese beim nächsten Reboot (oder Systemabsturz  ) futsch ist, sollte sich die Live-CD auch auf HDD installieren lassen.
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich meine mit Ubuntu geht es.


----------



## hammet (15. Juni 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Wie sich der Bandbreitenverbrauch berechnet?
> Gesamte Bandbreite/s geteilt durch Nutzer = Dateigrösse/s.
> Bei 100 Leuten kommst Du also auf eine Dateigrösse von 10,24 Kbit.



Man kann zwar Dateigrößen in Bit angeben, ich finde es aber für die Plaung einfacher, wenn man Byte benutzt. Und os sind wir beim obigen Beipsiel bei 10,24 / 8 = 1,28 KByte und damit ist die Dimmension eines JPEG nocheinmal in weite Ferne gerückt


----------

